# Craftsman XR-2424 Fence



## intrepid (Sep 24, 2017)

For those who may not read my other posts, I Have bought a Craftsman Table Saw which my son has in his garage waiting for me to arrive in April. I will be dismantling and boxing it for shipping to the Philippines. The shipping issues I think are pretty well solved. The saw is model # 113.298720 and has an XR2424 fence system. Not the Align-A-Rip as I thought. This fence is a little different but from the pictures and what research I could locate, is still an improvement over the original common fence which was supplied over the years. I don’t know if this fence was later added or an option. I was able to locate a manual for this saw model number but it does not show this fence on the saw. Also, I could not find a manual for the XR2424 fence. However, my main question is about the fence glides or lack thereof. I cannot believe it would have been designed without glides but from the pictures my son provided me, there are none. Furthermore, there are wear marks on each end of the “T” end and also under the fence where it appears to have been contacting the table top on the front side. See photos below. Does anyone know it there were any time of glides on this fence? If there were none, I am hoping I could maybe at least add some UHMW tape in those wear locations. Thoughts?
Thanks, danny


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know what you are calling glides. I have this fence and consider it a good fence.

My fence looks exactly like your fourth picture. There is no "glide" or anything else where you drew the circles. No wear marks either.

I purchased this fence as an upgrade a number of years after buying the saw. It was not original equipment. I would think that whoever initially installed this fence did not do the job correctly. You have the opportunity to correct that error when you reassemble. Maybe there was some slop in the bolt holes and let the rail rest in the lowest possible position.

George


----------



## intrepid (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks GeorgeC, Since I have not had a close look yet of everything I am only going by the pictures my son sent. You have me wondering now where is the fence suppose to make contact in the rails? Is the contact aluminum to aluminum? I understand your point about locating holes for the front rail. Maybe the rail needs to be raised a bit. That should stop any contact with the underside of the fence to table. But again, where are the contact points for the fence in the front rail?
Thanks again.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I copied your images in this post*

I hate having to go back and forth to view images on another tab:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

intrepid said:


> Thanks GeorgeC, Since I have not had a close look yet of everything I am only going by the pictures my son sent. You have me wondering now where is the fence suppose to make contact in the rails? Is the contact aluminum to aluminum? I understand your point about locating holes for the front rail. Maybe the rail needs to be raised a bit. That should stop any contact with the underside of the fence to table. But again, where are the contact points for the fence in the front rail?
> Thanks again.


Right now my saw is acting as a table. It may be a day or two before it get it cleaned to be able to mount the fence.

It has just been and still unseasonably cold here in the Fl Panhandle to do much in the garage. We had a low of 21 =this morning. My lawn pump is in a well house and I gave it extra cover and added two 100 watt bulbs as everything is cold soaked. Yesterday's high was 35.

George


----------



## intrepid (Sep 24, 2017)

I know this fence was not nearly as mass produced as many others including the Align-a-Rip, which I believe replaced the XR fences.( Not sure, maybe they were produced at the same time) However, at least one member here has one, GerorgC, and from what I understand he said, there are no glides on the underside of the fence. If this is the case, I suspect there must be some very fine tuning to adjust the rails to the table. It would be nice if there were a manual available for the XR Fence. However, I'm sure once I have it in hand, I should be able to figure it out. I was just hoping if there is any thing missing or needing replaced, such as glides, I could obtain them before I pack the saw for shipment. 
thanks again all.


----------



## intrepid (Sep 24, 2017)

GorgeC, 
I see you posted about the same time I wrote my last post. Thanks for your efforts. I understand the weather concerns. Here is is too hot and or humid most of the time and if I want to do any kind of work, I have to have air conditioning. Anyway, I'll wait until you can check your fence and let me know what you find. Thanks again,
danny


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I will look and see if I have a manual. I did not do any fine tuning. Just mounted and used.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do have the manual. Will send you a private message.

George


----------



## intrepid (Sep 24, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> I do have the manual. Will send you a private message.
> 
> George


Thanks George. An email and PM was sent.
danny


----------



## intrepid (Sep 24, 2017)

A big thank you to GeorgeC who took the time to copy and email me the manual for the XR2424 Craftsman fence system. The copy is very clear and easy to read. The instructions are detailed with a lot of information that I will need when reassembling my saw. I am still amazed that there were no sort of glides under the fence where it rides on the rails. I suppose once it is correctly adjusted, it will not ride on the table and should be correctly riding within the rails.
Thanks again George,
danny


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You are welcome Danny.

I now have the manual on a flash drive if anyone else ever needs one.


----------



## mangorockfish (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey George, I have an XR on my 113 saw and love it. Somewhere in the shuffle, I misplaced the book, so would you please send me a copy? Thanks


----------



## Pete-in-cda (Apr 21, 2018)

I could use a copy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pete-in-cda said:


> I could use a copy.


Send me your email address by PM and I will see if I still have that folder on my computer.

George


----------



## Dannyfred (May 19, 2018)

I need one. If you could send me a manual that would be fantastic.
Dan


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I need your email address.


George


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

*those files for XR2424 fence*



GeorgeC said:


> Send me your email address by PM and I will see if I still have that folder on my computer.
> 
> George


George, I'd appreciate having your files for XR2424 fence (if you still have them), but I have some silly problem. Although I've been on this forum for 8 years, I forgot how to use personal mail (need to send you my personal email); can you reeducate me on how I can get access to your private mail? (I've been away for a long while...) Thanks a bunch! Al


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Click on my name on this post. Then click on where it says to send private email.


George


----------



## Dannyfred (May 19, 2018)

I could not find your email when I clicked on your name.


----------



## talloaks12 (Aug 27, 2018)

That's great! I tried to get a copy through Sears Parts Direct and apparently they don't have it even electronically any more.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dannyfred said:


> I could not find your email when I clicked on your name.



You will not find my email. You will find where it says "send a private message." Click on that and send me the private message containing your email and I will then send the manual to you.


George


----------



## unburled (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi George, just picked up a used xr2424. Tried to send your a PM but don't have 5 posts yet.


----------



## KeithB (Oct 29, 2020)

GeorgeC said:


> I do have the manual. Will send you a private message.
> 
> George
> I would like a copy also.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

unburled said:


> Hi George, just picked up a used xr2424. Tried to send your a PM but don't have 5 posts yet.


I just saw your post. Have you gotten a manual yet? If not send me a PM with your address.

George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would send you a PM, but cannot seem to find out how to do this on this new format.

George


----------



## Brendda75 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello George, I am new to this forum and I have purchased a used XR-2424 fence system for my Craftsman table saw to replace the worthless stock fence. I would love to have a copy of this manual if you still have it. Since I am new to this forum, I can't seem to figure out how to PM you....LOL

Brenda


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You are not going to find my email posted. Do what I said to do. You may have to have more posts before you cansend private. Not sure about current forum rules.

George


----------



## oldfudd (11 mo ago)

GeorgeC said:


> I do have the manual. Will send you a private message.
> 
> George


George -- I too have just been given a Sears table saw (113-298031) in additon to a XR-2424 fence. Both are in the process of being given some TLC and appear to be complete. I've been able to get the manual for the saw, but can't find a manual for the fence. Putting the fence back on the saw, and adjusting it correctly presents a challenge to me without the manual.

By any chance do you still have the manual for the fence, or possibly be able to tell me where I can find one. I've searched the internet but so far have come up with zip. 

I'm retired and located in Atlanta. Hope you can help me. My email is [email protected]. Thank you for any help my might give me. Dick Gapen


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

oldfudd said:


> George -- I too have just been given a Sears table saw (113-298031) in additon to a XR-2424 fence. Both are in the process of being given some TLC and appear to be complete. I've been able to get the manual for the saw, but can't find a manual for the fence. Putting the fence back on the saw, and adjusting it correctly presents a challenge to me without the manual.
> 
> By any chance do you still have the manual for the fence, or possibly be able to tell me where I can find one. I've searched the internet but so far have come up with zip.
> 
> I'm retired and located in Atlanta. Hope you can help me. My email is [email protected]. Thank you for any help my might give me. Dick Gapen


Attention all you people looking for a fence manual. It is not a separate manual, but within the saw's manual here:





Craftsman 113.299315 Owner`s manual | Manualzz


View online(60 pages) or download PDF(7.26 MB) Craftsman 113.299315 Owner`s manual • 113.299315 power tools pdf manual download and more Craftsman online manuals




manualzz.com




If necessary, Click on download PDF and view it with your system viewer.
The fence adjustments are on pp 16 -19.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the separate manual in a digital file. I will provide to anyone who provides their email address to me.

Send me a private message with your email and I will send manual.

George


oldfudd said:


> George -- I too have just been given a Sears table saw (113-298031) in additon to a XR-2424 fence. Both are in the process of being given some TLC and appear to be complete. I've been able to get the manual for the saw, but can't find a manual for the fence. Putting the fence back on the saw, and adjusting it correctly presents a challenge to me without the manual.
> 
> By any chance do you still have the manual for the fence, or possibly be able to tell me where I can find one. I've searched the internet but so far have come up with zip.
> 
> I'm retired and located in Atlanta. Hope you can help me. My email is [email protected]. Thank you for any help my might give me. Dick Gapen



Dick, the manual was sent at 5:40 Eastern time. Two attachments.

Enjoy.


----------



## marklepionka (2 mo ago)

GeorgeC said:


> I do have the manual. Will send you a private message.
> 
> George


If you have a manual for a xr2424 fence could you email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The manual was emailed at 06:59 this morning. Please let me know if it arrives OK.

George


----------

